# Carnivale



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Today I get to dress up. How cool is that. I made two Day of the Dead masks for me and K to wear to the party. I get to cram myself into a corset in 45 minutes. Should be fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love those masks - very striking!

Wearing a corset = not my idea of a good time


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Hopefully the weather isn't too hot! The masks look great, the flowers on the one on the right are wonderful.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The masks are beautiful.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool masks. So where is the pic of you crammed into a corset?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I never got a good one. We got a bit camera shy as we were only two of the very few that actually dressed up. if a decent one turns up, I'll post it. It was fun to see kids reactions to our masks.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful, goneferal. I love Dia de los Muertos!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

jaege said:


> cool masks. So where is the pic of you crammed into a corset?


lol!


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

goneferal said:


> I never got a good one. We got a bit camera shy as we were only two of the very few that actually dressed up. if a decent one turns up, I'll post it. It was fun to see kids reactions to our masks.


Those are great masks! The quote above reminded me of something that I hadn't thought about in a long time, I hope you don't mind if I hijack this thread for a minute to tell a story...

Way back in the mid-eighties, right after college, my future wife and best friend worked for a large "energy" company here in northern California. You know, the ones that sell the $4+ a gallon liquid you put in your car. They were invited to a Halloween costume party and convinced me to join them waring my wife's waitress outfit complete with stockings, apron, wig and little hat. My mustache did not add to the authenticity, but I wasn't about to shave it! Anyway, we got there, and NO ONE was waring a costume! There were a few cowboy hats, but they were on people from Texas, so that doesn't count. Most of the people were from out of state (not that there's anything wrong with that) but I had the distinct feeling they were trying to decide if I was waring a costume, or that was the real me. Luckily there was plenty of beer and I made it through the night. Thanks for letting me share a funny memory.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I just wanted to add MY opinion. 45 minutes in a corset = good time. 1 hour is definitely pushing it. (Haha, I said "pushing it". Hmm, must only be funny at 2am.) hehehe


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Good one Dixie. I went about a total of 2 hrs. It wasn't too bad actually. I had great posture!


----------

